# Powderdust beetle? Mount of small particles on bamboo floors.



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys!
We got back from a vacation and I noticed a mount of small particles (1 inch in diameter) on my bamboo floors. Upon removing the particles, I discovered a small hole in bamboo flooring. I did a little research online and I think it's a powderdust beetle, but may be mistaken.

Should I call pest control, or is there a chemical I could use myself?
Thanks!!!


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Please see a few posts down: *I think something is eating my nightstand

*


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

powder post beetle is the name---


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

edavt04 said:


> Hey guys!
> We got back from a vacation and I noticed a mount of small particles (1 inch in diameter) on my bamboo floors. Upon removing the particles, I discovered a small hole in bamboo flooring. I did a little research online and I think it's a powderdust beetle, but may be mistaken.
> 
> Should I call pest control, or is there a chemical I could use myself?
> Thanks!!!


was this just put in ?? if so have the company remove all , if beetle's they will eat the floor up, if that is what they are, did you have some new item's you bought some where and set on the floor ? call pest control now


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Even dry bamboo contains high amount of starch, which is the food source of the powderpost beetle. Ask any panda.

If you can't make warranty claims, go with a pest control company, as del schisler suggested.

If you cannot afford that, watch carefully and treat each hole as they appear. The beetles will emerge from the top as the subfloor is immune to the boring adult. The adult cannot lay eggs in varnished wood but will use the emerging hole again if conditions are right.

Maybe the infestation is localized. And certainly do not panic. Those are not an army of carpenter ants. Everything proceeds at a very slow pace.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

if trying to DYI remember that anything you apply to the floor won't work where there is also finishing, you have to have it sanded down to untreated wood to treat it.


----------

